# Lyons and Bossard jar?



## Big Ralph (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, 
 I am new to this site so if I make a mistake, please bare with me. 

 Does anyone know where I might locate a lid for the Lyon and Bossard fruit jar, or a lid and a closer?

 Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Big Ralph,

 Welcome to the Forums. You might ask Digger Don: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-278756/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#278801







 Geeze, almost forgot to ask if you could put up a picture of your jar. Could'ya? I don't remember ever seeing one...


----------



## Big Ralph (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info on digger. I will try to drop him a line and see if he has one. I will also try to post a pic of the jar. I had two of them.
 Big Ralph


----------



## Fruit Jars (Feb 1, 2010)

Big Ralph,

 I have a spare Lyon and Bossards lid.  Send me your address and I will send it to you.  The clamp is going to be harder to find.  You might get a repo one.

 Jerry
 "ikeda.jerry@gmail.com"


----------



## Big Ralph (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of the jar. One of the members here is going to send me a lid. Now all I have to do is find a closer for it.

 Big Ralph
https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx320/sciotaboy/lbjar.jpg


----------



## junkyard jack (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice jar. One that is seldom seen nowadays.


----------

